# HCG in Week 3, too late?



## Boogz1218 (Jul 11, 2011)

I haven't started my cycle yet.  I got all my supplies in, but I think I miscalculated my hcg when I ordered.  I got a total of 12,000iu's.  That's 12 weeks at 500iu 2x a week.  My plan was to start in week 1.  This would take me through to week 12.  But the more I read, it seems like a much better idea to continue taking it through to week 14 while the Test is clearing before I start my pct.  Should I order 2000iu more?  Or is it simply ok to begin the hcg therapy in week 3 and carry that through to week 14?


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 11, 2011)

Week 3 will be fine.


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jul 11, 2011)

And one more question, could anyone possibly point me in the direction of the hcg mixing ratio.  All the number's i've been able to find haven't really helped me.  I have 2,000iu vials.  Trying to get 1000iu in 1cc so I can just do .5 to get 500iu.  Thanks.  Reps!


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Boogz1218 said:


> And one more question, could anyone possibly point me in the direction of the hcg mixing ratio.  All the number's i've been able to find haven't really helped me.  I have 2,000iu vials.  Trying to get 1000iu in 1cc so I can just do .5 to get 500iu.  Thanks.  Reps!



1cc = 1ml

6000iu in 6ml of water = 1000iu per 1 cc

Use three of your 2000iu vials and 6ml total of bacteriostatic water.

Done


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jul 11, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> 1cc = 1ml
> 
> 6000iu in 6ml of water = 1000iu per 1 cc
> 
> ...



Word son.  Probably just gonna do 2ml in one 2000iu vial for simplicity reasons   Thank you!


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jul 12, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Week 3 will be fine.


 
^This



Boogz1218 said:


> Word son. Probably just gonna do 2ml in one 2000iu vial for simplicity reasons  Thank you!


 
^This will be fine also!


----------

